# Apostas Temperaturas - Dias 29 e 30 de junho de 2013



## David sf (26 Jun 2013 às 07:45)

*Regulamento*

Concurso de apostas para a temperatura *Máxima* e *Mínima * dos dias 29 e 30 de junho (sábado e domingo).

*O concurso consiste em:*

Aposta de previsão da *temperatura máxima e mínima* em 12 estações seleccionadas, para os dias indicados.

Ao contrário do que é habitual sempre que se pedem máximas e mínimas, as apostas devem ser submetidas em conjunto, para não haver os problemas que aconteceram na última vez em que se utilizou este formato (participantes que só concorreram às máximas ou às mínimas, o que gerou alguns problemas no apuramento dos resultados). Não obstante, serão disponibilizadas as classificações finais tanto das máximas como das mínimas, para além da acumulada de ambas.


*Estações seleccionadas:*

 1 – Faro (Aeroporto) -  IPMA 
 2 – Portel (Oriola) -  IPMA 
 3 – Alvega -  IPMA 
 4 – Mirandela -  IPMA 
 5 – Almada (P. Rainha) -  IPMA 
 6 – Coruche -  IPMA 
 7 – Sines (Cabo) -  IPMA 
 8 – Coimbra (Aeródromo) -  IPMA 
 9 – Viana do Castelo (Chafé) -  IPMA 
10 – São Pedro de Moel -  IPMA 
11 – Zebreira -  IPMA 
12 – Penhas Douradas -  IPMA 







*Regras*

* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das quatro temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas estações, das doze referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.

* A submissão de apostas começa agora, havendo uma *bonificação de 15% para quem apostar até às 7h de sexta, 28, sobre as apostas de sábado e domingo*, e uma * bonificação de 15% para quem apostar até às 16h de sexta, 28, sobre as apostas de domingo *. As bonificações são um “prémio” para aqueles que arriscarem uma submissão de apostas a larga distância.

* A submissão *termina às 23:59 de sexta-feira, dia 28*.

* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 15%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,25ºC (5ºC-0,75ºC)

* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso.

* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 
----------------
*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Faro: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Portel: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Alvega: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Mirandela: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Almada: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Coruche: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Sines: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Coimbra: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
VCastelo: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
SPMoel: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Zebreira: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
PDouradas: MinSab xx,xºC  MaxSab yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC

----------------

xx,xºC, yy,yºC,  zz,zºC e ww,wºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.

Exemplo:
Estação X: MinSab 18,8ºC  MaxSab 36,4ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC 

Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2013 às 12:00)

*vitamos*
Faro: MinSab 20,6ºC MaxSab 28,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,3ºC MaxSab 37,7ºC MinDom 22,0ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,5ºC MaxSab 39,5ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 17,6ºC MaxSab 34,9ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
Almada: MinSab 13,3ºC MaxSab 29,8ºC MinDom 12,5ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
Coruche: MinSab 19,3ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 28,8ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 21,0ºC MaxSab 36,7ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 19,3ºC MaxSab 30,3ºC MinDom 18,8ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 13,6ºC MaxSab 23,5ºC MinDom 13,0ºC MaxDom 25,2ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 21,8ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 15,1,ºC MaxSab 23,8ºC MinDom 13,9ºC MaxDom 25,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2013 às 18:22)

Sem qualquer experiência anterior, atiro a estes números... Boa sorte a todos! 

*Pedro*
Faro: MinSab 19,4ºC MaxSab 29,2ºC MinDom 19,7ºC MaxDom 28,6ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,0ºC MaxSab 36,4ºC MinDom 21,3ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC
Alvega: MinSab 17,5ºC MaxSab 37,2ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 13,9ºC MaxSab 31,1,ºC MinDom 15,6ºC MaxDom 29,9ºC
Almada: MinSab 22,0ºC MaxSab 35,3ºC MinDom 21,1ºC MaxDom 35,7ºC
Coruche: MinSab 22,3ºC MaxSab 36,4ºC MinDom 23,4ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,7ºC MaxSab 25,1ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 24,2ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,6ºC MaxSab 35,1ºC MinDom 20,7ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 19,2ºC MaxSab 24,3ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 25,7ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,1ºC MaxSab 22,9ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 24,6ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 22,3ºC MaxSab 39,1ºC MinDom 20,1ºC MaxDom 39,4ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,9ºC MaxSab 24,4ºC MinDom 14,7ºC MaxDom 25,2ºC


----------



## blade (26 Jun 2013 às 19:44)

elah isto é só homens sem medo de arriscar!

Eu cá só aposto às 17:50 para ter o máximo de informação (= e ganhar o bonus 

ou então crio 100contas para certificar que ganho isto


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jun 2013 às 10:49)

*ac_cernax*
Faro: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 28,7ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Portel: MinSab 22,1ºC MaxSab 38,3ºC MinDom 22,8ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC
Alvega: MinSab 14,8ºC MaxSab 39,1ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 31,9ºC MinDom 16,8ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC
Almada: MinSab 18.9,3ºC MaxSab 29,8ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 32,7ºC
Coruche: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 38,1ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,9ºC MaxSab 31,2ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 30,2ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 21,1ºC MaxSab 32,3ºC MinDom 21,4ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,8ºC MaxSab 29,8ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 29,7ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 19,1ºC MaxSab 29,5ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 29,9ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 22,7ºC MaxSab 37,2ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,8ºC MaxSab 25,1ºC MinDom 13,1ºC MaxDom 24,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 11:22)

Entretanto, a estação de *Zebreira* ficou ontem à noite _off_, mas pode ser que volte ao activo, ainda hoje.O *IPMA*, quer mesmo estragar o concurso ao pessoal,incrivel.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2013 às 11:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de *Portel(Oriola)* continua _off_.



De certeza?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 11:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> De certeza?



Tens razão, limitei-me a ver o grafico de observação( não tem dados), daí ter afirmado isso, obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2013 às 12:20)

*algarvio1980*
Faro: MinSab 19,7ºC MaxSab 30,8ºC MinDom 20,6ºC MaxDom 31,4ºC
Portel: MinSab 20,6ºC MaxSab 36,3ºC MinDom 21,3ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC
Alvega: MinSab 17,2ºC MaxSab 38,1ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 16,2ºC MaxSab 31,4ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 31,3ºC
Almada: MinSab 16,2ºC MaxSab 30,1ºC MinDom 16,8ºC MaxDom 29,7ºC
Coruche: MinSab 24,3ºC MaxSab 37,2ºC MinDom 23,1ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,3ºC MaxSab 26,1ºC MinDom 17,4ºC MaxDom 26,5ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,8ºC MaxSab 32,3ºC MinDom 21,3ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,2ºC MaxSab 29,2ºC MinDom 17,7ºC MaxDom 29,1ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,1ºC MaxSab 24,2ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 24,6ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,7ºC MaxSab 38,2ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,2ºC MaxSab 25,2ºC MinDom 12,9ºC MaxDom 25,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2013 às 12:40)

*Jonas_87*

Faro: MinSab 20,2ºC MaxSab 29,9ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 30,1ºC
Portel: MinSab 20,3ºC MaxSab 37,8ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
Alvega: MinSab 12,9ºC MaxSab 39,2ºC MinDom 13,6ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 14,9ºC MaxSab 35,7ºC MinDom 14,0ºC MaxDom 33,4ºC
Almada: MinSab 14,1ºC MaxSab 33,0ºC MinDom 15,5ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC
Coruche: MinSab 15,3ºC MaxSab 39,8ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 40,8ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,8ºC MaxSab 28,2ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 27,3ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,9ºC MaxSab 34,7ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,3ºC MaxSab 31,3ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,0ºC MaxSab 26,5ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 28,2ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 21,1ºC MaxSab 37,3ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,1,ºC MaxSab 25,8ºC MinDom 13,9ºC MaxDom 25,7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jun 2013 às 12:50)

*N_Fig*
Faro: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 29,2ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,3ºC MaxSab 37,2ºC MinDom 21,9ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC
Alvega: MinSab 16,3ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,7ºC MaxSab 32,3ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC
Almada: MinSab 16,5ºC MaxSab 31,3ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC
Coruche: MinSab 20,9ºC MaxSab 37,6ºC MinDom 21,4ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,7ºC MaxSab 28,9ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 29,7ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,9ºC MaxSab 32,4ºC MinDom 21,2ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 16,9ºC MaxSab 29,4ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 30,7ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 12,1ºC MaxSab 22,1ºC MinDom 12,4ºC MaxDom 22,5ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 21,1ºC MaxSab 37,7ºC MinDom 21,2ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,4ºC MaxSab 24,9ºC MinDom 13,6ºC MaxDom 25,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2013 às 17:14)

*Gilmet*
Faro: MinSab 19,7ºC MaxSab 30,5ºC MinDom 20,1ºC MaxDom 29,4ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,4ºC MaxSab 37,3ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,9ºC MaxSab 38,8ºC MinDom 16,4ºC MaxDom 40,3ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,8ºC MaxSab 31,9ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,4ºC MaxSab 31,6ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 31,9ºC
Coruche: MinSab 20,6ºC MaxSab 38,4ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,7ºC MaxSab 27,3ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 27,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 34,4ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,9ºC MaxSab 29,4ºC MinDom 18,6ºC MaxDom 30,3ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 12,8ºC MaxSab 23,9ºC MinDom 13,2ºC MaxDom 25,1ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,6ºC MaxSab 38,1ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,9ºC MaxSab 24,9ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 25,3ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2013 às 19:12)

*F_R*
Faro: MinSab 20,3ºC MaxSab 29,5ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,1ºC MaxSab 38,6ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC
Alvega: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 39,5ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 40,4ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 14,3ºC MaxSab 31,3ºC MinDom 15,8ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC
Almada: MinSab 17.9,3ºC MaxSab 30,4ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC
Coruche: MinSab 19,2ºC MaxSab 37,4ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,9ºC MaxSab 31,6ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 21,5ºC MaxSab 32,5ºC MinDom 22,4ºC MaxDom 35,8ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,5ºC MaxSab 29,3ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 18,4ºC MaxSab 29,0ºC MinDom 19.0ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 21,7ºC MaxSab 37,5C MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 12,8ºC MaxSab 25,6ºC MinDom 12,1ºC MaxDom 24,8ºC


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2013 às 19:50)

Blade
Faro: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 30,6ºC MinDom 21,2ºC MaxDom 30,4ºC
Portel: MinSab 20,9ºC MaxSab 36,9ºC MinDom 21,4ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,9ºC MaxSab 39,4ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 40,6ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,8ºC MaxSab 31,6ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC
Almada: MinSab 16,8ºC MaxSab 31,4ºC MinDom 17,7ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC
Coruche: MinSab 21,7ºC MaxSab 38,4ºC MinDom 22,9ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,4ºC MaxSab 30,4ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 22,1ºC MaxSab 34,4ºC MinDom 21,6ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 19,1ºC MaxSab 31,4ºC MinDom 19,6ºC MaxDom 29,3ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,8ºC MaxSab 26,9ºC MinDom 14,7ºC MaxDom 25,6ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,6ºC MaxSab 38,3ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,9ºC MaxSab 25,4ºC MinDom 13,2ºC MaxDom 25,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Jun 2013 às 22:22)

*Geiras*
Faro: MinSab 20,5ºC MaxSab 32,5ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
Portel: MinSab 22,5ºC MaxSab 37,7ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Alvega: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 37,8ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 14,3ºC MaxSab 33,1ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC
Almada: MinSab 14,2ºC MaxSab 33,5ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 32,7ºC
Coruche: MinSab 20,5ºC MaxSab 38,4ºC MinDom 22,3ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC
Sines: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 30,3ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,6ºC MaxSab 36,1ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,8ºC MaxSab 30,9ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 32,3ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 13,6ºC MaxSab 25,2ºC MinDom 12,5ºC MaxDom 26,0ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,2ºC MaxSab 38,9ºC MinDom 21,3ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,7ºC MaxSab 26,6ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 26,2ºC


----------



## meteo (27 Jun 2013 às 23:08)

*meteo*

Faro: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 30,0ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,0ºC MaxSab 37,0ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
Alvega: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 35,5ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC
Almada: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC
Coruche: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 32,5ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 21,5ºC MaxSab 37,5ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 33,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 33,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 28,5ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 23,5ºC MaxSab 39,0ºC MinDom 22,0ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 27,0ºC MinDom 12,5ºC MaxDom 26,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2013 às 23:45)

ecobcg
Faro: MinSab 19,5ºC MaxSab 30,1ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 30,1ºC
Portel: MinSab 20,5ºC MaxSab 36,9ºC MinDom 21,1ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Alvega: MinSab 17,1ºC MaxSab 37,8ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 38,8ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 14,7ºC MaxSab 30,8ºC MinDom 15,8ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC
Almada: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 31,7ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 32,8ºC
Coruche: MinSab 21,7ºC MaxSab 38,1ºC MinDom 21,8ºC MaxDom 38,2ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,9ºC MaxSab 26,5ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 27,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 18,1ºC MaxSab 35,1ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 16,8ºC MaxSab 30,5ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 30,9ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 15,8ºC MaxSab 29,5ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 26,1ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 36,2ºC MinDom 20,6ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,0ºC MaxSab 25,2ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 25,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2013 às 00:24)

*Duarte Sousa*
Faro: MinSab 22,0ºC MaxSab 31,0ºC MinDom 21,5ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
Portel: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 36,5ºC MinDom 22,0ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 40,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 16,0ºC MaxSab 33,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 30,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC
Coruche: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 27,0ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 27,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,5ºC MaxSab 36,5ºC MinDom 22,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 29,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 28,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,0ºC MaxSab 25,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 24,0ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 37,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 12,0ºC MaxSab 26,0ºC MinDom 13,0ºC MaxDom 25,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2013 às 00:30)

*david 6*

Faro: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 29,5ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,5ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 21,8ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Alvega: MinSab 16,5ºC MaxSab 37,5ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 14,5ºC MaxSab 31,2ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC
Almada: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 30,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
Coruche: MinSab 21,4ºC MaxSab 38,6ºC MinDom 21,2ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Sines: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 25,5ºC MinDom 18,7ºC MaxDom 25,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 36,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,5ºC MaxSab 28,0ºC MinDom 18,8ºC MaxDom 27,5ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 13,0ºC MaxSab 24,0ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 25,0ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 34,5ºC MinDom 19,7ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 11,5ºC MaxSab 25,0ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 26,3ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2013 às 00:46)

*David sf*
Faro: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 28,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 28,0ºC
Portel: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 37,5ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Alvega: MinSab 14,0ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 35,0ºC MinDom 20,0C MaxDom 36,5ºC
Almada: MinSab 14,0ºC MaxSab 33,0ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC
Coruche: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 25,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 24,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 22,0ºC MaxSab 35,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,5ºC MaxSab 31,5ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 13,0ºC MaxSab 24,5ºC MinDom 13,0ºC MaxDom 23,0ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 36,5ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 25,5ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 25,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2013 às 01:22)

*AnDré*
Faro: MinSab 21,3ºC MaxSab 28,4ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 30,2ºC
Portel: MinSab 18,6ºC MaxSab 37,9ºC MinDom 18,8ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,1ºC MaxSab 39,5ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,8ºC MaxSab 34,1ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 36,4ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,7ºC MaxSab 34,1ºC MinDom 13,2ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC
Coruche: MinSab 16,1ºC MaxSab 38,4ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,4ºC MaxSab 25,5ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 24,4ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 35,5ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,6ºC MaxSab 31,9ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 11,5ºC MaxSab 25,6ºC MinDom 13,5ºC MaxDom 24,6ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 36,9ºC MinDom 20,1ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,8ºC MaxSab 26,5ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 27,2ºC


----------



## rozzo (28 Jun 2013 às 01:41)

*rozzo*
Faro: MinSab 20,4ºC MaxSab 31,5ºC MinDom 21,5ºC MaxDom 30,6ºC
Portel: MinSab 17,7ºC MaxSab 36,4ºC MinDom 18,8ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC
Alvega: MinSab 14,8ºC MaxSab 38,7ºC MinDom 15,6ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 35,0ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 38,2ºC
Almada: MinSab 12,5ºC MaxSab 34,0ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC
Coruche: MinSab 17,9ºC MaxSab 37,9ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,3ºC MaxSab 25,1ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 23,2ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,3ºC MaxSab 35,7ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 37,2ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,3ºC MaxSab 30,2ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 29,6ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 12,3ºC MaxSab 22,3ºC MinDom 13,0ºC MaxDom 23,1ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 21,1ºC MaxSab 36,8ºC MinDom 22,5ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,5ºC MaxSab 25,3ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 26,8ºC


----------



## actioman (28 Jun 2013 às 02:43)

*actioman*
Faro: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 27,9ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 28,4ºC
Portel: MinSab 18,8xºC MaxSab 36,4ºC MinDom 17,3ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC
Alvega: MinSab 16,5ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 33,9ºC MinDom 19,7ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,6ºC MaxSab 32,3ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
Coruche: MinSab 21,3ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 37,7ºC
Sines: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 27,0ºC MinDom 18,6ºC MaxDom 26,3ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 34,5ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 36,4ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 29,8ºC MinDom 19,8ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 12,4ºC MaxSab 21,9ºC MinDom 12,0ºC MaxDom 21,3ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,2ºC MaxSab 36,9ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,8ºC MaxSab 25,4ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 24,9ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (28 Jun 2013 às 06:48)

*|Ciclone|*
Faro: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 29,4ºC MinDom 23,0ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Portel: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 38,1ºC MinDom 17,3ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC
Alvega: MinSab 13,1ºC MaxSab 38,9ºC MinDom 13,1ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,9ºC MaxSab 35,4ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC
Almada: MinSab 14,1ºC MaxSab 31,1ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 33,3ºC
Coruche: MinSab 14,8ºC MaxSab 37,6ºC MinDom 14,7ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,3ºC MaxSab 25,7ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 25,7ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,5ºC MaxSab 35,1ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,6ºC MaxSab 31,4ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 30,6ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 12,1ºC MaxSab 23,4ºC MinDom 12,4ºC MaxDom 23,3ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,2ºC MaxSab 35,9ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 12,6ºC MaxSab 25,6ºC MinDom 13,9ºC MaxDom 26,6ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Jun 2013 às 08:21)

Meteofan
Faro: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 27,9ºC MinDom 20.6ºC MaxDom 28,2ºC
Portel: MinSab 19,1ºC MaxSab 37,4ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Alvega: MinSab 17,5ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 17,3ºC MaxSab 32,5ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC
Almada: MinSab 16,6ºC MaxSab 33,3ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC
Coruche: MinSab 20,3ºC MaxSab 37,0ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 37,4ºC
Sines: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 27,5ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 28,3ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 18.5ºC MaxSab 33,9ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 35,8ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 29,1ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 16,4ºC MaxSab 28,3ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 31,3ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,7ºC MaxSab 35,8ºC MinDom 20,6ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,5ºC MaxSab 24,9ºC MinDom 15,6ºC MaxDom 26,3ºC


----------



## manchester (28 Jun 2013 às 10:12)

*Manchester*
Faro: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 29,7ºC MinDom 21,9ºC MaxDom 30,4ºC
Portel: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 37,6ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
Alvega: MinSab 19,4ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,8ºC MaxSab 31,0ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
Almada: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 32,1ºC MinDom 19,8ºC MaxDom 33,4ºC
Coruche: MinSab 22,3ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 22,0ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
Sines: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 27,0ºC MinDom 18,8ºC MaxDom 28,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 35,4ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 32,1ºC MinDom 20,1ºC MaxDom 30,4ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 16,8ºC MaxSab 28,8ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 26,9ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,5ºC MaxSab 36,9ºC MinDom 21,8ºC MaxDom 37,9ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,5ºC MaxSab 25,9ºC MinDom 13,9ºC MaxDom 25,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2013 às 14:00)

MSantos
Faro: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 30,5ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 29,7C
Portel: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 37,5ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,5ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,7ºC MaxSab 34,5ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 36,0ºC
Almada: MinSab 13,5ºC MaxSab 33,5ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC
Coruche: MinSab 18,6ºC MaxSab 38,2ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,2ºC MaxSab 26,6ºC MinDom 16,7ºC MaxDom 25,5ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,0ºC MaxSab 35,4ºC MinDom 20,7ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,9ºC MaxSab 32,0ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,1ºC MaxSab 24,2ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 25,1ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,4ºC MaxSab 37,2ºC MinDom 21,4ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,5ºC MaxSab 25,5ºC MinDom 13,9ºC MaxDom 27,0ºC


----------



## tomalino (28 Jun 2013 às 15:26)

*tomalino*
Faro: MinSab 20,4ºC MaxSab 30,1ºC MinDom 21,1ºC MaxDom 30,6ºC
Portel: MinSab 17,1ºC MaxSab 38,3ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,4ºC MaxSab 39,7ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 40,3ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 16,4ºC MaxSab 36,0ºC MinDom 18,7ºC MaxDom 37,6ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,1ºC MaxSab 34,1ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC
Coruche: MinSab 14,4ºC MaxSab 38,2ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,5ºC MaxSab 28,2ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 28,8ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,1ºC MaxSab 35,9ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,7ºC MaxSab 32,1ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 31,7ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 14,1ºC MaxSab 23,3ºC MinDom 15,4ºC MaxDom 25,0ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 37,4ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,1ºC MaxSab 25,6ºC MinDom 14,3ºC MaxDom 26,2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2013 às 15:56)

*Mr. Neves*
Faro: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 29,6ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 29,4,ºC
Portel: MinSab 21,5ºC MaxSab 37,4ºC MinDom 21,9ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC
Alvega: MinSab 15,6,ºC MaxSab 37,7ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,7,ºC MaxSab 32,3ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 34,7ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 33,5ºC MinDom 15,5ºC MaxDom 32,7ºC
Coruche: MinSab18,0ºC MaxSab 38,8ºC MinDom 18,6,ºC MaxDom 38,1ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 25,8ºC MinDom 17,4ºC MaxDom 24,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,6ºC MaxSab 35,6ºC MinDom 21,6ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 30,0ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 13,7ºC MaxSab 24,3ºC MinDom 13,4ºC MaxDom 23,8ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 19,8ºC MaxSab 35,6ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 37,2ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,3ºC MaxSab 25,4ºC MinDom 14,0ºC MaxDom 26,4ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jun 2013 às 19:54)

*Miguel96*
Faro: MinSab 21,3ºC MaxSab 28,4ºC MinDom 19,6ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
Portel: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC
Alvega: MinSab 16,0ºC MaxSab 38,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 36,2ºC MinDom 20,0C MaxDom 36,0ºC
Almada: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 34,8ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC
Coruche: MinSab 19,0ºC MaxSab 38,6ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,0ºC MaxSab 27,2ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 24,5ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 22,0ºC MaxSab 35,0ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 17,5ºC MaxSab 31,5ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 15,0ºC MaxSab 29,5ºC MinDom 15,6ºC MaxDom 26,0ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 20,3ºC MaxSab 36,5ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 15,5ºC MaxSab 26,0ºC MinDom 14,3ºC MaxDom 26,0ºC


----------



## Estação SP (28 Jun 2013 às 22:33)

Boas Noites

*Estação SP*
Faro: MinSab 20,2ºC MaxSab 32,4ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 30,6ºC
Portel: MinSab 22,8ºC MaxSab 37,0ºC MinDom 23,3ºC MaxDom 37,4ºC
Alvega: MinSab 16,7ºC MaxSab 36,6ºC MinDom 18,7ºC MaxDom 38,2ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 15,6ºC MaxSab 32,8ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC
Almada: MinSab 16,0ºC MaxSab 32,7ºC MinDom 21,5ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC
Coruche: MinSab 22,0ºC MaxSab 37,8ºC MinDom 22,3ºC MaxDom 39,3ºC
Sines: MinSab 16,2ºC MaxSab 30,6ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 20,1ºC MaxSab 37,0ºC MinDom 20,7ºC MaxDom 38,2ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 18,5ºC MaxSab 32,4ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 15,3ºC MaxSab 34,1ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 21,0ºC MaxSab 36,7ºC MinDom 22,3ºC MaxDom 37,4ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 13,9ºC MaxSab 26,8ºC MinDom 15,8ºC MaxDom 27,2ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jun 2013 às 23:30)

*Jorge_scp*
Faro: MinSab 20,5ºC MaxSab 29,2ºC MinDom 20,7ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
Portel: MinSab 17,6ºC MaxSab 37,7ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 37,6ºC
Alvega: MinSab 12,6ºC MaxSab 38,5ºC MinDom 13,4ºC MaxDom 39,4ºC
Mirandela: MinSab 17,8ºC MaxSab 34,2ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC
Almada: MinSab 11,8ºC MaxSab 28,5ºC MinDom 12,2ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Coruche: MinSab 16,7ºC MaxSab 37,7ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 38,3ºC
Sines: MinSab 17,4ºC MaxSab 25,1ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 24,8ºC
Coimbra: MinSab 19,5ºC MaxSab 32,5ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC
VCastelo: MinSab 16,9ºC MaxSab 29,2ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 27,9ºC
SPMoel: MinSab 12,7ºC MaxSab 23,1ºC MinDom 13,0ºC MaxDom 23,3ºC
Zebreira: MinSab 18,0ºC MaxSab 36,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
PDouradas: MinSab 14,8ºC MaxSab 23,9ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 25,1ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2013 às 00:03)

Fecham as submissões de apostas, verifiquem se está tudo correcto:

MÁXIMAS:







MÍNIMAS:


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2013 às 19:41)

Dados do Ogimet, temos os seguintes extremos confirmados:

Viana do Castelo (Chafé): 17,6/33,9ºC
Penhas Douradas: 14,0/25,5ºC
Faro (Aeroporto): 20,1/30,5ºC

A EMA da Zebreira não debitou dados durante o dia todo, pelo que é excluída.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2013 às 21:51)

David sf disse:


> Dados do Ogimet, temos os seguintes extremos confirmados:
> 
> Viana do Castelo (Chafé): 17,6/33,9ºC
> Penhas Douradas: 14,0/25,5ºC
> ...



A estação do Coruche não funcionou durante a  madrugada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jun 2013 às 22:06)

David sf disse:


> Dados do Ogimet, temos os seguintes extremos confirmados:
> 
> Viana do Castelo (Chafé): 17,6/33,9ºC
> Penhas Douradas: 14,0/25,5ºC
> ...



Curioso, a temperatura máxima ao longo da tarde dessas estações não chegou a esses valores de máxima no IPMA. Mas é média dos últimos 10 minutos, só se for por isso. Contudo os valores que registei foram:
Viana do Castelo (Chafé): 30.9ºc
Penhas Douradas: 24,7ºc
Faro (Aeroporto): 29,8ºc


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2013 às 22:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Curioso, a temperatura máxima ao longo da tarde dessas estações não chegou a esses valores de máxima no IPMA. Mas é média dos últimos 10 minutos, só se for por isso. Contudo os valores que registei foram:
> Viana do Castelo (Chafé): 30.9ºc
> Penhas Douradas: 24,7ºc
> Faro (Aeroporto): 29,8ºc



Os valores reais só aparecem quando aparecer o resumo diário das máximas e mínimas do IM( sim eu sei que é IPMA mas é mais fácil IM)


----------



## Geiras (29 Jun 2013 às 23:25)

1337 disse:


> Os valores reais só aparecem quando aparecer o resumo diário das máximas e mínimas do IM( sim eu sei que é IPMA mas é mais fácil IM)



Se te referias à facilidade de escrita, acabou por te ser mais difícil ao escrever a nota


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2013 às 23:36)

Geiras disse:


> Se te referias à facilidade de escrita, acabou por te ser mais difícil ao escrever a nota



Mas para a próxima não me tenho de explicar, got it?


----------



## David sf (30 Jun 2013 às 09:55)

Os valores extremos de sábado, 29, foram os seguintes:






O que origina as seguintes classificações (lembro que o critério de desempate dá primazia à aposta submetida em primeiro lugar):

Mínimas:






Máximas:






Global acumulada:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 20:10)

Extremos  de temperatura do dia 30 de Junho.

Faro - Min :*20,8ºC*  Max: *32,2ºC*
Portel - Min: *16ºC* Max *38,6ºC*
Alvega - Min: *13,8ºC* Max:*40,4ºC*
Mirandela - Min:*15,1ºC*  Max: *37,5ºC*
Almada - Min: *13,5ºC*  Max: *29,5ºC*
Coruche - Min:--- Max:---
Sines - Min:*18,3* Max: *26,1ºC*
Coimbra - Min: *20ºC* Max: *35,7ºC*
VCastelo - Min:*15,7ºC*  Max:*33,4ºC*
SPMoel - Min: *14,2ºC* Max: *32,5ºC*
Zebreira - Min: --- Max:---
PDouradas - Min:*15,6ºC* Max:*26,9ºC*


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2013 às 21:00)

Peço desculpa pelo atraso na divulgação dos resultados, mas aqui seguem:

Mínimas de domingo, 30:






Máximas de domingo, 30:


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2013 às 21:02)

Classificação global das MÍNIMAS:






Classificação global das MÁXIMAS:






Classificação global ACUMULADA:






Parabéns, então, ao *|Ciclone|* que se estreia como vencedor, ao *Jonas87* que se estreia no pódio e ao* AnDré* que já é um habitual frequentador dos lugares cimeiros.


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2013 às 21:07)

Seguem os desvios médios das apostas face às temperaturas obtidas:

MÍNIMAS:






MÁXIMAS:






Destaque para alguns "desastres", como as apostas das máximas em São Pedro de Moel (ficaram muito acima daquelas que foram previstas) e das mínimas de Portel (ficaram muito abaixo daquelas que foram previstas).


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2013 às 21:21)

Parabéns ao vencedor e aos restantes membros do pódio, bem como a todos os participantes! E aos organizadores, claro!

Quanto a mim, as máximas até correram bem, agora nas mínimas é que foi o desastre total...ehehe! Bem venha o próximo...!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2013 às 21:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Parabéns ao vencedor e aos restantes membros do pódio, bem como a todos os participantes! E aos organizadores, claro!
> 
> Quanto a mim, as máximas até correram bem, agora nas mínimas é que foi o desastre total...ehehe! Bem venha o próximo...!



Parabéns ao vencedor.

ecobcg, o meu desastre foram as máximas e tive melhorzinho nas mínimas , para a próxima tu apostas nas máximas que eu nas mínimas e ganhámos o concurso.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2013 às 21:52)

Os meus parabéns aos organizadores e aos vencedores, extensíveis a todos os participantes.

Como se pode observar, por vezes é muito difícil efectuar previsões de temperaturas.
Nesta altura do ano, e em particular nas estações do litoral (S. Pedro de Moel e Viana do castelo), é sempre complicado acertar nomeadamente nas máximas.
O vento dominante, a hora de entrada das brisas marítimas condicionam a capacidade de fazer previsões.
Vejo que começamos a ter gente com conhecimentos melhorados em meteorologia...


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Jul 2013 às 22:16)

Grande concurso do Ciclone, vencer nas máximas e nas mínimas é obra! Os meus parabéns! 

Já eu, atribuo claramente à estação S.Pedro de Moel (máximas) a minha pior classificação. De 2º no concurso das mínimas nem apareço na lista nas máximas porque falhei em cerca de 20ºC nos dois dias nesta estação 

O concurso é isto mesmo. Bastava a brisa entrar 2 horas mais cedo e S. Pedro de Moel nunca atingiria tais temperaturas!

Obrigado aos organizadores por mais este concurso, venha o próximo!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2013 às 22:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ecobcg, o meu desastre foram as máximas e tive melhorzinho nas mínimas , para a próxima tu apostas nas máximas que eu nas mínimas e ganhámos o concurso.



Eheheh! Boa ideia!


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Jul 2013 às 22:26)

Parabéns aos três primeiros membros *|Ciclone|*,* Jonas87 *e ao* AnDré*, um forte aplauso ao *|Ciclone|* pelo 1º lugar e aos restante membros que ficaram no top 20 e aos que não ficaram e também aos organizadores.

Os organizadores podiam fazer outro concurso de apostas, para sexta e sábado porque vão estar temperaturas elevadas, mas com menos estações meteorológicas para ser um jogo mais divertido.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2013 às 22:29)

Parabéns ao Ciclone(prestação notável),a todos participantes e ao Davidsf claro, pela excelente organização deste interessante concurso.
Fiquei bastante satisfeito com  a minha 3ª participação neste passatempo, valeu a pena fazer uma "analise" mais cuidada e ter mais atenção em alguns parâmetros, como intensidade/rumo do vento e as características orográficas dos locais onde se encontram as estações.Aprende-se e muito com este concurso, venham mais.
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

Parabéns a todos os participantes em especial aos que ficaram no pódio e ao *David sf* que penso ter sido o grande organizador deste concurso.

Quanto à minha prestação, tenho conseguido manter a regularidade, ficando quase sempre nos 10 primeiros, o que é bom pois permite escolher uma estação no próximo concurso.


----------



## |Ciclone| (1 Jul 2013 às 22:48)

Obrigado e parabéns aos restantes vencedores e aos organizadores. De facto S. Pedro de Moel foi um desastre completo


----------



## actioman (2 Jul 2013 às 00:32)

Os meus parabéns aos vencedores, desta vez a previsão era dificil, mas ainda assim há quem a tenha conseguido! 

Abraço esta grande família que é a comunidade MeteoPT!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2013 às 03:28)

Pelo menos não fiquei em último como no concurso anterior, mas confesso que não sei o que hei de fazer mais para chegar a lugares acima neste momento, ou até para não piorar. Contudo para mim este resultado já foi uma vitória Parabéns a todos os classificados, pois estar entre os primeiros 20 é difícil e então nos três primeiros lugares ainda mais, e eu que o diga, da última vez fiquei em último lugar com pouca margem. Os meus parabéns também aos restantes concorrentes, pelo esforço e ainda agradeço a iniciativa dos organizadores. Como já foi detetado, também para mim as máximas da estação de São Pedro Moel foram terríveis com diferenças de 9.7 e 8.7 sempre pensei que o ar marítimo fizesse baixar mais a temperatura apesar dos ventos quentes e secos de leste, não sei que particularidade terá esta zona para o ocorrido, cheguei a verificar um caso também estranho no Cabo de Sines, onde temperatura esteve mais alta que no interior Sines. A estação de Portel também não me foi famosa na mínima, já na máxima acho que foi a minha melhor estação. Espero ter oportunidade de participar no próximo concurso.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jul 2013 às 09:13)

Este Forum é extraordinário e esta competição tão engraçada. Contei aos meus amigos sobre esta comunidade Meteo.pt e sobre estas apostas e acharam que são todos loucos, ao que respondi que não: "São Metoloucos".
Parabéns aos vencedores


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2013 às 17:11)

Um bem haja David sf, por mais um concurso.
Parabéns a todos, em especial ao grande vencedor: |Ciclone|. Uma boa prestação!

Quanto a São Pedro de Moel... Andou uma semana toda de calor nos 20 e poucos ºC. Depois no fim-de-semana foi o que foi.
Já Almada (P.Rainha), foi quase o contrário.


Venha o próximo.


----------

